# Integrating WHMCS with Jira



## NodeBytes (Sep 22, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in this?

If so, what kind of features would you like to see for a plugin? What would you use something like this for?


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

What do you mean? Tickets via Jira?


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 23, 2013)

More like project management in Jira with a way to handle feature requests and such in WHMCS so clients can go to one area and see the status of a project as well as put in feature requests.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 23, 2013)

While in theory I think it'd be great I don't really see the actual use behind connecting JIRA with WHMCS.  It'd help with visibility I guess too but... meh, it depends heavily on who's using it and how.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 23, 2013)

Personally don't think JIRA will work with a WHMCS environment, especially looking at the costs beyond 10 users. If you're going to open up the roadmap etc, it'd be good to let users comment and provide feedback.

The JIRA interface and how things work is also vastly different from WHMCS. To get user management synced, you'd need a custom Crowd authenticator and need Crowd.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 23, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Personally don't think JIRA will work with a WHMCS environment, especially looking at the costs beyond 10 users. If you're going to open up the roadmap etc, it'd be good to let users comment and provide feedback.
> 
> The JIRA interface and how things work is also vastly different from WHMCS. To get user management synced, you'd need a custom Crowd authenticator and need Crowd.


See, I have a 10 user JIRA license (for personal use) and I'm trying to get a better understanding of the entire software.  Currently I'm going through their documentation (slowly but surely), but (a bit off topic) do you happen to have any faster-to-understand documentations?  The current ones are pretty dry and takes up way too much of my time getting into every single detail (currently I don't have too much time and it'd be awesome to use this system to help with my current situation).


----------



## Wintereise (Sep 24, 2013)

https://github.com/cpliakas/jira-client does most of the work for you, but I personally think this would be pretty useless.

Whmcs and JIRA are systems aimed at two *vastly* different market segments.


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 24, 2013)

The idea behind this for me at least is to be able to attach project logs to a page on WHMCS that a client can view. It would be nice to integrate the project management in JIRA with the client management in WHMCS so the client doesn't have to log in to a bunch of separate sites to be able to see their status project and submit support tickets, it would also make it so a client has no need to login to JIRA to submit an issue for their project(s).


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 26, 2013)

This may be an interesting idea, at the same time WHMCS's project management looks nice too.


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 26, 2013)

The WMCS project management plugin is a bit more than I would like to pay.


----------

